# Alypius Memorial Thread



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I am sorry to announce that member Alypius has passed away as of last October.

At TalkClassical, he showed interest in generating discussion, in moving away from arguments into areas that would be more productive for the forum culture as a whole. His passion for learning, for exploration, drove him throughout his time at this site.

Personally, I knew him as one who was interested in understanding and knowing more about Schoenberg and about Takemitsu, who had become his latest passion before he decided to leave the forum, and not long before his sudden passing. We had many discussions over a number of months, and I will miss him terribly.

Alypius wanted to create a community where we could all share our knowledge and learn from each other. I hope that we can work to fulfill his vision.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I was really sorry to hear this when you told me earlier. I know you guys were close and he seemed like a wonderful friend to have, as well as a thoughtful and intelligent poster. I regret not getting the chance to know him better. I'm hoping his loved ones can find peace and this forum will resemble something like what Alypius had in mind, even if only for a little while.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sad news. Alypius's posts were measured, learned and interesting. He will be missed. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

Very sad news.

I only had a brief exchange with him; I was enthusing about the CDs I'd bought, using a list of his. He wanted a positive and constructive dialogue on this forum.

I hope he's enjoying the very best music now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I miss him so much. He was so knowledge filled in both jazz and classical. A true scholar at his finest.

He is a man whom I admire greatly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was glad he became my TC friend. He was a very fine poster.

Rest in peace, old friend Alypius.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Double-posted from the jazz thread: I was unaware as a Jesuit academic he had published four books on early church history, and am now excited to be able to read much more written with his voice and insight:



SimonNZ said:


> I've also ordered two of the four books it transpires that he wrote, the last two, both published by Oxford University Press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I always admired his insights. I learned a great deal from him.
I will always remember him as a friend.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. I always hoped he would come back after taking a little break. Sad news indeed.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

His In Praise of 20th Century Music thread is one of my favorites of all my time I've spent here on talkclassical; besides starting it, he made a lot of great contributions to it - as well of course to a lot of other threads.

He shared his love of a lot of good music with us; we were fortunate to have had him around while we did.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

He was a great poster, and I suspect a great man. I learned a lot from him.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

It is always sad to hear such news. Even if I did not know him very well, I feel sorry for his family and his friends, and all the fellow posters on TC who will miss him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

I never got to have any exchanges with Alypius. As Omega has said, it is sad to hear this news.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

What sad news.

I really appreciated Alypius on this forum and the few personal interactions I had with him. More than anyone else here I felt a great kinship with him in regards to the music we enjoyed; I felt that we had very similar tastes.

I have made a thread, continuing his previous threads about solo piano compositions, in his honor:

http://www.talkclassical.com/38055-masterpieces-21th-century-solo.html#post875954


----------

